
Travis Kalanick paid $200,000 to the driver he insulted in a viral video - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1182896/ubers-travis-kalanick-paid-200000-to-fawzi-kamel-the-driver-he-insulted-in-a-viral-video/
======
sharemywin
A spokesperson for Kalanick told Bloomberg the meeting “ended on a positive
note.”

especially for the driver...

